# to be concerned or not to be concerned



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

the construction biz will be slow for a long time. might be time to re-consider your career choice. good luck.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

maybe go look for work in the unemployment office they must be swamped:blink:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

All the deferred maintenance will eventually have to be completed and worn out stuff must be replaced.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And none of us have a crystal ball, hell the gurus on wall street were wrong.

Life goes on and happens as it happens, we could be slammed in a year.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with what everyone said. If you are looking for a 9-5 mon-fri job you should look elsewhere. The construction biz will come back and it will probably come back strong when it does. For how long? no one can say. You need to make your decision based on what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

oh dont get me wrong if i get accepted theres no way im gunna pass up on 5 years of free training and all it has to offer i was just curious on what the job outlook looked like.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Not that long ago the occupational outlook book was saying there was getting ready to be a shortage of trained electrician as lots of baby boomers retire. In our local we have lots of guys nearing retirement. Now that things are slow who knows what that does to the forecast.


----------

